Ask HN: Any alternative to Ethereum that is cheaper or free for deploying Dapps? - febin
======
PaulHoule
Fundamentally, the economics of the main Ethereum chain are bad because you
don't need your work replicated by thousands and thousands of nodes.

One reason why it took so long for blockchains to be discovered is that until
Bitcoin if you tried to present a paper a distributed systems conference with
a system that (by design) didn't increase workload capacity when you add more
nodes it wouldn't be accepted. (It's easy enough to do that when you are
trying to make a scalable system.)

------
microtaha
Maybe "Waves" (wavesplatform.com) by using chrome lite client
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wavesliteapp/kfmca...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wavesliteapp/kfmcaklajknfekomaflnhkjjkcjabogm)

cheaper (1Waves) & easy to use

------
1ba9115454
You won't get free, as thew transaction costs are a way to block spam.

------
mbrock
What requirements do you have other than cheapness?

